# Homer eye



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

What is the exact eye colour for a pure homer? ..
Mine looks very orange............. Is that pure.


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

hi kannan homers come in all eye colours......orange to red white and yellow also......where are you from 
i am from india i live in bangalore.......


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Eye colors are like feather colors. Some are more dominate and some more recessive. Some of the more extreme colors like the white eyes of some highfliers, are bred into the breed. Usually the ones you'd find in homers range from yellow to red, pearl, or the dark bull eyes. I dont think the color itself matters much, unless that was all you were concerned about in breeding...instead of shape, homing ability, etc.


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*hi*

Thanks for detail explanation..

HI Santhose ,

I am from chennai .


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

hi kannan
good most good tumblers are from chennai
wat birds you fly?


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Hm*

Yes i heard like that .
My area is somewhat outer in chennai.
I have totally four birds, one tumbler pair and one homer pair.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

I thought all ferals had orange eyes; pictures I saw back when I was a beginner and had Coalie, were orange-eyed pigeons. But I've seen a lot of other pretty eye colors. Coalie has light brown eyes, just about the color of a Tootsie Roll.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

you have to realise that even the ferals are crossed with homers and all other types of domestic pigeons from time to time so they will all have the same variation of eye coloration as homers will


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*ok*

Its not totally orange ..
Its full eye colour is yellow.
and the cornor circumfence have the orange and red mix colour.. 
I will post the pic tomo .


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

yes you are right yellow and red ring outside ..... very common among homers......check out youtube for some eye sign info....


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*hm*

Sure Santhose ,..
This weekend i will try to post my pic...
Heavy raining here..

Should we separate male and female this time..
One of my pair layed egg and its totaly got wet..
Today is the 17th days.
I don't know chicks were still alive... have to wait and see..


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

it takes 17 upto 21 also sometimes this time of the year ......so wait until 25 days and then the eggs will be of no use......
heavy rains here too.....remember pigeons can tolerate the cold but it is important to keep them dry...... they dont prefer wet


----------

